# Principiantes > Primeros pasos en la magia >  Pregunta urgente y no lo he encontrado en el buscador.

## mastifal

Quisiera saber porque no se ve mi Avatar cuando yo coloco un comentario en el foro? Gracias.  :07:

----------


## ignoto

¿Eso es urgente?

----------


## Pulgas

Porque has puesto una foto de perfil, no un avatar.
Ve a Panel de control (esquina superior izquierda) y trabaja en "Editar avatar".

Y sí, comparto con Ignoto: no me parece especialmente urgente.

----------


## mastifal

No es que sea urgente  :Mdr:  pero como no me conocian personalmente, capaz que doy otra imagen jeje. Gracias Pulgas como siempre dandome instrucciones grande!! :Cool1:

----------

